# Netgear WPN824 v2 Rangemax Wireless Router config



## cerealdude

It came without the startup cd or manual. I'm fairly certain I've set it up just fine but, even after dozens of site searches, I have little idea how to configure the thing. Here's the setup wizard: 

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101676.asp

As soon as I enter the prescribed URL I end up at a CenturyTel DSL Modem Main Page, our local ISP, instead of where I was supposed to go.

So what now?


----------



## johnwill

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cerealdude

I apologize for not being able to electronically copy it so I took the liberty of manually doing so.

Wiondows IP Configuration

Host Name: LBEIER
Primary DNS Suffix: 
Node Type: Unknown
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Cayman 3300 Series USB Network Adapter
Physical Address: 00-0F-CC-12-AD-55
Dhcp Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguation Enabled: Yes
IP Address: 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
DNS Server: 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained: Friday, May 30, 2008 10:24:16 AM
Lease Expires:  Friday, May 30, 2008 11:24:16 AM


----------



## johnwill

Well, that looks like a good connection to a router.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cerealdude

Well i somehow managed to kill our internet a few days a go so now we're running broadband. So these are the new specs. Still any good?

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LBEIER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Cayman 3300 Series USB Network Adapt
er
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-CC-12-AD-55
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter CENTURYTEL:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.179.108.109
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.179.108.109
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.230.192.254
209.206.136.9
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Soulblazer91

yes that still looks good...

are you directly connected to your modem?

not that this is a problem. you should be fine like this. however it is preferable that you have a router between your computer and your modem as there is lots of nasty stuff that it can filter out for you. so if you'd rather not infect your computer... i would suggest grabbing a router and putting it in.


----------



## cerealdude

I can't remember if my router was hooked up when I posted those specs but it is now and the only difference I see is YES after IP Routing Enabled. Is that better? The router still remains unconfigured.


----------



## Soulblazer91

the router's default configuration will work. however it confuses me that ur not getting a private address from your router and still have the one assigned to you from your isp. could you repost the data you gave us b4 so we could take a look at the updated info?


----------



## cerealdude

It seems that my eyes deceived me cuz I now see that both the IP address and default gateways are different from what they once were. Here ya go:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LBEIER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Cayman 3300 Series USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-CC-12-AD-55
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter CENTURYTEL:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.179.123.218
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.179.123.218
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.230.192.254
209.206.136.9
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Soulblazer91

it's ok. when your isp assigns you an ip it has a "lease". when it expires you get assigned a different ip. it's normal to have this. do you have two ethernet cables comming out of your computer?


----------



## cerealdude

nope. Just the one from my computer to the router. Then the other from router to modem.


----------



## Soulblazer91

what brand and model router do you have?





oh and for kicks and giggles: do you live in chicago?


----------



## johnwill

Disable ICS, I doubt you're using it.

Disabling Internet Connection Sharing


----------



## cerealdude

Just as the title says, it's a Netgear WPN824 v2 Rangemax Wireless Router. I'm in western Wisconsin actually. And I also disabled the internet sharing.


----------



## johnwill

From the previous IPCONFIG, you also need to enable DHCP.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.

Reboot.


Let's see another IPCONFIG /ALL after that.


----------



## cerealdude

Here's what I'm left with since it seems that I no longer need to have my broadband connection up:

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LBEIER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Cayman 3300 Series USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-CC-12-AD-55
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 09, 2008 2:15:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 09, 2008 3:15:33 PM


----------



## cerealdude

Any new news gents?


----------



## Soulblazer91

you're all set. you have a connection to your router. does it connect to the internet? if so then ur fine. if you'd like to explore what your router can do then in your browser type 192.168.1.1 and check it out.


----------

